# VIP 722k versus Hopper/Joey for new install



## Nicole53 (Aug 10, 2007)

I am a former Dish customer (been back and forth between the 2 satellite companies for last 16 or so years). I last switched to DTV because we upgraded our TVs to all flatscreens a couple years ago. My neighborhood is finally entering the 21st century and getting high speed internet so I want to cut down the satellite TV cost and add in some Netlix/Hulu+ programming and hopefully save month overall. 

I want to get just a low level package, but will probably go with AT120 for the first 12 months because of the credits. After that is done, will probably end up with the Smart or Welcome packs. We currently have 4 TVs on DTV's Genie but plan on only have 2 on satellite. I like the idea of going back to the 722 receiver because of 1) the lower monthly equip cost ($10 versus $19 if I'm reading right for a Hopper and one Joey) and I can split and mirror each tuner to another set like I had before. I still have my extra remotes hanging around. The downside is one TV will only show SD. The pros of the Hopper is more tuners to record shows, all TVs hooked to it would have HD pictures, probably a bigger hard drive, and the newer technology. As I've never experienced the Hopper, I don't know if it is really superior to the 722 and maybe is worth the extra $9 a month for the limited channels we will end up with, so that's why I'm posting and asking for input. Thanks!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Personally if you record a lot, I'd go with HWS and SuperJoey and OTA which will give you five sat tuners and OTA for total of six (more with PTAT). And you can have third tv and fourth tv connected via computer, ipad, smart phone using sling along with ability to transfer recordings to the ipad for independent viewing as well.


----------



## Nicole53 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you. I've heard of the sling, but haven't looked into it and will do so now. That sounds perfect.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The possible flaw in your logic is that the TV2 output of the ViP722K is SD.

Going the Hopper/Joey route is probably the best way to have independent DVR viewing on two HDTVs (just as it is with DIRECTV).

I caution that you need to investigate what the IPTV services will give you as I've found that they don't offer the breadth of programming that I thought they would and there seems to be a surprising amount of overlap.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't forget Welcome Pack and Smart Pack are not HD packages. Locals and previews and ala-carte channels are all that will be in HD.


----------

